# Photos [Website] of Whitecap in Maine [Jan 5th, 2002]



## climbit (Feb 20, 2002)

I decided to start a new post for the pix i mentioned in my last post.

Whitecap Photos

We got a late start [10:30ish] but headed out thinking we'd make the summit for a late lunch.  "Late's" an understatement. It was overcast the entire hike and was spitting snow as soon as we hit 2000'.

A moose or two had already broken trail for us most of the way.. [until it got steep!] So we opt'd for just our boots on the ascent.  We took plenty of short pit stops and debated about taking lunch before we hit the summit. We pushed on, low on energy, till we made the summit at 2:30PM. <eeks>

The wind shoved us around a bit and we took a quick breather behind a good sized cairn before heading for the protection of the summit "building" and small trees.

A light snack for me proved to be insufficient as i plodded down, completely spent.  We wore the snowshoes down, we tend to 'ski' on then when the terrain allows to speed our descent.

The sun set, and we walked the last .5 mile to the truck in fading light; as the night vision photos show. [Love that Sony 707!]

Great hike.. beautiful snow on the way up.. with clear skies this mtn gives great [near] 360 degree views.. with Katahdin included in the mix.

Recommended.

S.


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Feb 21, 2002)

The Photo Link does not work, would love to see the pics!


----------



## climbit (Feb 21, 2002)

*try again*

sorry..

try..

http://shawnwaite.com/whitecap

or

http://shawnwaite.com/whitecap

or

Whitecap

..those all should get there..

lets see.. yup.. not sure what happen before.. [had quotes, works now.. ]

S.


----------



## LiveFreeorDie NH (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks,
All three of those worked!! Looks like a great but tiring hike.
Thanks Again


----------



## pedxing (Feb 25, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Great pics and trip report!  It was fun to see Whitecap in the winter, I've only been there in August.


----------

